

When to Highlight Required Form Fields - UXMovement
http://uxmovement.com/design-articles/when-to-highlight-required-form-fields

======
damncabbage
Irony: the uxmovement.com site includes "(Required)" in its form field labels.

(Ok, ok, they're Wordpress defaults. Still seems slightly hypocritical to go
ragging on everyone else while doing it themselves.)

